

Who has a great electronics project idea and needs a sponsor? - upgradeind

Hey Everybody,
I recently launched my open source hardware startup, UPGRADE INDUSTRIES, and am looking for great projects to sponsor. If you have or know of a project run by students or dedicated hobbyists that needs to use a microcontroller board (mine is Arduino compatible out of the box), let me know!<p>Just drop me a line (kevin@upgradeindustries.com) with your project idea and why you think my product is the right tool for the job and I'll get back to you as soon as possible.<p>Here's some info about BoardX:<p><i>What is BoardX?</i>
BoardX is a collection of electronic circuit boards that stack on top of one another to share resources, communicate, and extend the functionality of one another. This system is built on the BoardX Motherboard that acts as both an electrical and structural foundation.<p><i>What is the difference between BoardX and other boards like Arduino?</i>
Unlike similar products (but much like a familiar PC system), the motherboard does not come with a processor pre-installed. Processors come as simple, low cost add-on boards, which allow any processor (or multiple processors) to be used with the system. If you buy the AVR-X Add-on, you can have a powerful Arduino system that is fully compatible with the Arduino SDK out of the box, no modification required. In addition to that, if you pick up the XBee-X Radio Add-on and follow the instructions, you can use the Arduino environment to program BoardX wirelessly!<p>You can check out my work at: http://www.upgradeindustries.com
======
ls6
Jean-Claude Wippler is doing awsome work at <http://jeelabs.org/>

He is doing his own Arduino form factor and I guess is he doesn't need a
sponsor but maybe you two will have an interesting conversation anyway :) BTW:
JCW is supporting a super-cheap radio on his platform you might be interested
in :)

------
upgradeind
Anyone interested in checking out the kickstarter campaign that was
successful, there are lots of photos and a backstory:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/upgradeindustries/boardx...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/upgradeindustries/boardx-
the-open-source-miniature-motherboard-redem)

------
ColinWright
Clickable <http://www.upgradeindustries.com>

